# Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings - How is it?



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi,

Is anyone using this?
How is it?
Watched the videos and heard the stuff, really interessting.

Wonder if I could use it for my songs.
You can play "normal" string sound but with a own charakter, a bit dirt?
There is no demoversion....

THX a lot!

UtopiaBlues


----------



## CT (Jun 19, 2019)

I like it. It can do "normal" to some degree, especially if it isn't in the spotlight, but it definitely won't replace a traditional solo strings library for that specific purpose.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 19, 2019)

It is both fun and maddening! I've not really done anything normal with it, but I didn't really buy it for that. I would say I am still early in the learning curve, but I do like it, and I have no regret for the purchase. It's just that for some libraries it takes a while to really use them.


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 19, 2019)

miket said:


> I like it. It can do "normal" to some degree, especially if it isn't in the spotlight, but it definitely won't replace a traditional solo strings library for that specific purpose.





wst3 said:


> It is both fun and maddening! I've not really done anything normal with it, but I didn't really buy it for that. I would say I am still early in the learning curve, but I do like it, and I have no regret for the purchase. It's just that for some libraries it takes a while to really use them.



Ok... its not easy to decide...
Can you maybe do me a favor?
Im working on a song from me. I played the strings with Cubase stuff, just for the idea. If I send you the midi files and a audiofile to hear the idea with the song, can you put the samples from the alternative solo library on it? I wont use them, just to hear (if you dont trust me you can put wrong notes or some noise in it...)

It would be a really big favor...


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 19, 2019)

here is a part of the song with the strings.... Cello and Violin (i guess)

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/11-06-19-alter-still-mit-streicher-mp3-mp3.20748/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## ism (Jun 19, 2019)

UtopiaBlues said:


> here is a part of the song with the strings.... Cello and Violin (i guess)
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/11-06-19-alter-still-mit-streicher-mp3-mp3.20748/][/AUDIOPLUS]




If you want to send me the midi and audio, I'd be happy to play around with it a bit.

That said, I'm really not sure that Alt Solo strings is likely to be your best bet for a pop track like this. Especially the legato sections.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 19, 2019)

I have the violin and cello from when they were the Artisan series. Some nice sounds and textures. The legatos don't work for me at all. Mainly due to the immediate hyper vibrato which you can't control at all. I have similar misgivings with Spitfire Solo Strings legato and sustains as well although they are kinda flexible, sort of, sometimes...


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 19, 2019)

ism said:


> If you want to send me the midi and audio, I'd be happy to play around with it a bit.
> 
> That said, I'm really not sure that Alt Solo strings is likely to be your best bet for a pop track like this. Especially the legato sections.


Here is the link
https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ4eYa7ZaJQCubKbaM7jrPr3yyxJgRYe48VX

Im curious how it sounds


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 20, 2019)

ism said:


> That said, I'm really not sure that Alt Solo strings is likely to be your best bet for a pop track like this. Especially the legato sections.





jtnyc said:


> I have the violin and cello from when they were the Artisan series. Some nice sounds and textures. The legatos don't work for me at all. Mainly due to the immediate hyper vibrato which you can't control at all. I have similar misgivings with Spitfire Solo Strings legato and sustains as well although they are kinda flexible, sort of, sometimes...



Im not shure if I like the clean Sound of a classic String library so the Alternative Solo aroused my interest. But I never played a high quality library, so I have no idea. Maybe you can put parameters to change the sound (or put some effekts after, like maybe a bit of saturation) But legato will be very important for my.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jun 20, 2019)

It's really for more avant-garde material. I'd definitely suggest using it where it excels, or you may quickly grow frustrated. Here's what I made with it while exploring the sounds...


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 20, 2019)

ism said:


> midi and audio


sorry forgot the audiofile. Here it is, just a rough mix (I cannot mix...):

https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZTfSa7Zxsq3Ellv6tuIdHY5pGm1tYMytQgy

Tempo is 67, 4/4 ->measure 43 is only 3/4


----------



## ism (Jun 20, 2019)

UtopiaBlues said:


> sorry forgot the audiofile. Here it is, just a rough mix (I cannot mix...):
> 
> https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZTfSa7Zxsq3Ellv6tuIdHY5pGm1tYMytQgy
> 
> Tempo is 67, 4/4 ->measure 43 is only 3/4



Will have a go at this in the next few days.


----------



## ism (Jun 20, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> It's really for more avant-garde material. I'd definitely suggest using it where it excels, or you may quickly grow frustrated. Here's what I made with it while exploring the sounds...




Much as you prove it’s avant-guarde credentials in your demo, in practice I tend to think of it more as a texture library. It certainly doesn’t have the legatos to do a more conventional string quartet. But as a more textural library, it can pull off a kind of an ‘LCO first chairs’ vibe most convincingly.

But of course LCO can do avant-guarde dissonance just as convincingly as it does the gentler textures that I bought it for.


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 20, 2019)

ism said:


> Will have a go at this in the next few days.


thx!


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 22, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> It's really for more avant-garde material. I'd definitely suggest using it where it excels, or you may quickly grow frustrated. Here's what I made with it while exploring the sounds...




Hi Alex
Thx for your example and your note. Really good work!

Had to think about this Song from Velvet Underground:


With other libraries you can make the String sound a bit dirty, a bit that you can hear the bow or something like that?

Spitfire now has 30% about everything (Code: MAKEMUSICDAY)


----------



## ism (Jun 22, 2019)

UtopiaBlues said:


> With other libraries you can make the String sound a bit dirty, a bit that you can hear the bow or something like that?
> 
> Spitfire now has 30% about everything (Code: MAKEMUSICDAY)




Not sure if this is at all what you mean, but the low dynamics on the main Spitfire Solo Strings, especially the 1st desk Vl, have a textural quality where you can hear the bow. I wouldn’t call it ‘dirty’ though, but maybe a bit of ‘raspyness’ which I really like.


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 24, 2019)

ism said:


> Not sure if this is at all what you mean, but the low dynamics on the main Spitfire Solo Strings, especially the 1st desk Vl, have a textural quality where you can hear the bow. I wouldn’t call it ‘dirty’ though, but maybe a bit of ‘raspyness’ which I really like.



Hi ISM

Thx for your example.
Yes I like this part where you can hear the bow, also the other sounds.
But its difficult to do the transfer of the sounds to my songs just in my head.

I dont understand why Spitfire dont make small demoversions. So I could try out und
hear it directly when I play.

I knew I guy who can work out my Midifiles with the VSL Solo String Library. I told maybe
we will try the Alternative Solo.

Do you know the VSL Solo String Library?


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jun 25, 2019)

I have the Alternative Solo Strings too. Love them, but only use them for certain/specific ambience. Used them in this track for example. Had them for a week and started playing with them. You hear the viola and cello.


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 29, 2019)

Can someone maybe do me a favor? I have no answer from ism...

Im working on a song from me. I played the strings with Cubase stuff, just for the idea. If I send you the midi files and a audiofile to hear the idea with the song, can you put the samples from the alternative solo library on it? I wont use them, just to hear (if you dont trust me you can put wrong notes or some noise in it...)

It would be a really big favor. Cannont decide me.
Here are the links:

*Idea with strings:
https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZVngN7ZCaxBlsInjUjX0BIsqm1FbJPJOevX*

*Song without strings:*
https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZTfSa7Zxsq3Ellv6tuIdHY5pGm1tYMytQgy
Tempo is 67, 4/4 ->measure 43 is only 3/4

*Strings Midi-Files
https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZ4eYa7ZaJQCubKbaM7jrPr3yyxJgRYe48VX*

THX so mutch


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 29, 2019)

Here you go


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 29, 2019)

James H said:


> Here you go


 Thank you so mutch!
May I download this to hear the mix with the guitar?


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 29, 2019)

Go for it!


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 29, 2019)

Also worth noting, this would have been just 1 default mic. I think ASS has 6 mics in total


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 29, 2019)

THX! 
Try to mix them.
Sales expires midnight sunday... now I have one day left to decide...


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jun 29, 2019)

Ok, here my results. 
Im not in my studio so I just could mix it under another mix. (There is a 
track in the mix wich I will leave off when i put the strings. But cannot do it here)

Here with my roughmix:
https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZeik37Z13bMbTutd8JDDPciPqE8VbWMb7ok

Here with a mix of my sound engineer (its not an endmix, i will record the vocals again):
https://my.pcloud.com/publink/show?code=XZJrk37ZntwbgysShd472bMUPU14zL7AlEU7

What do you think about it?
thx


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jul 1, 2019)

I bouth it, just downloading... 

But now reading all the conditions Im not shure if it works how I would use it.

I download the library at home, but I dont want to use it on my laptop at home.
I want to use it in my Studioroom, where i have a PC with no internet connection.
Spitfire Support told my that I can use it on a second PC without internet. 

*BUT im not shure cause*: I need the Kontakt Player. And I cannot install the Kontakt Player without the App "Native Access". To install "Native Access" I need an internet connection. 

Anyone has experience with this problem?


----------



## UtopiaBlues (Jul 8, 2019)

It works, had to download Native Access and the Kontakt Player with an USB-Mobile stick. Its really great. I will post here my results.
Thx you for your help!
UB


----------

